# Post pics of your rat!



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I am a new rat owner and I want to see other people's rats. Post pics of your rats here! Young or old. Limit 6 pictures per post.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

These are my little girlies, their closeups are in my signature


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwwww adorable mine won't sit still to get a decent pic so iwill get one while they are still sleepy tomorrow morning


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

<--Keira 


















<--Boxxy


----------



## Karagraaf (Oct 14, 2011)

my 3 girls hanging out


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

my two girls

Socks;









and Freya (or Frey-frey)


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwww adorable rats! Thanks for posting


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Stealing Socks. I'll be Dobby and I will take that Socks. She looks SOOO soft *u*


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

My boys
Kalabar, A.K.A, KalKal, Skal-kal, the fruit bat














He used to really enjoy being outside. Not so much now. These were taken two years ago.

Here's Cassius, otherwise known as Sassy, Sass, and Sassus, the carnivor. 













Sorry for this one. I don't have a camera at the moment, and I had to use my webcam, and it was taken from a distance. Probably best to view it without enlarging it. 

This is a picture of their first day home, when they still loved each other and weren't bickering papaws.







Please don't grill me over the tank or the cedar. Again, first day home, my boys are my first rats. This was two years ago.


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Karagraaf said:


> View attachment 3654
> 
> my 3 girls hanging out


That looks like a cozy hammock


----------



## Joe (May 16, 2011)

This is ma boy Loki


----------



## Mikabel (Dec 28, 2011)

This is my boy Locki (short for Havelock) eating off my arm


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sooo stealing Locki I love his coloring!!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

This is Bernard


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwwwwww Bernard is so cute eating those strawberries


----------



## kimberly2343 (May 25, 2011)

View attachment 3683
View attachment 3684
View attachment 3685

This is Smartie, or Smarts for short
My first rat. Hes now almost a year and a half old. I got him from a friend who tried to feed him to a snake, but the snake would not eat him. I didn't know anything about rats and had no interest in them till I adopted Smartie. Now Ill always have rats, there amazing. 

View attachment 3686
View attachment 3687
View attachment 3688


This a Jujube aka Jude
Hes about 9 months now, just a run of the mill pet store purchase. I was looking for a cage mate for my other rat. They are now best of buds.

I also use to have two dumbo albino rexs, unfortunately I had to find another home for them.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

Joe said:


> View attachment 3670
> 
> View attachment 3669
> 
> ...


he is soooooo pretty, is he burmese??


----------

